# Insight into an alternative



## Guest (Mar 6, 2006)

Thought this might be intriguing and perhaps encourage some of you to take a closer look at homeopathics to deal with some of your symptoms. The remedy discussions here are primarily for mental/emotional symptomalogy without physical symptoms. As an aside: In many cases, if physical symptoms exist, treating the physical symptoms will relieve the mental symptoms that are associated with it. It works both ways. 

Please just take this for what it's worth. If it 'resonates' with you, so be it. If not, that's fine, too. All I know is that it saved my sanity as well as my physical health. Some of these remedies can relate to both DP and DR.

The way this book is set up is very odd. What I'm gonna put here is exactly what is shown in the book and what category of descriptive mental component is involved. The only thing different will be that I will spell out the full name of the homeopathic remedy associated with the 'provings comments' listed.

Excerpts from The Thematic Repertory and materia medica of the mind symptoms, by J. A. Mirilli, MD, copyright 1998, published by IRHIS b.v., Annemarie Ekkers
The Netherlands
Internet: [email protected]

(subject: homeopathic remedies and their relation to symptomatic mental states)

Under the descriptive category 'UNREAL' -

HYDROGENIUM. SH, 6 - Feeling of being out of reality. 24, 30C, 02:XX:XX
Sh, 8 - I felt slightly high, removed from reality, yet very alert, clear and calm. Very aware of the colour of the sky; the light, birds singing, flowers -- like a pastoral ideal. Feeling of expansiveness, mentally sool, airy and light. 28, 200C, 00:04:XX
Sh, 10 - I feel a bit unreal -- like taking drugs -- a weird spaced-outness. The top of my head feels very clear -- seeing and hearing clear and remote, but from the sinus down, I feel muzzy and warm. 08, 30C, 00:01:XX
Sh, 11 - I felt I had gone mad, possessed, hysterical laughter, singing and a feeling of non-reality, as if in a dream, out of the body -- like my mind went out of the window. High one minute and then low. People asked if I was on speed. After seven hours, in the evening (7:30pm), the feeling changed to an angry mood and very irritable with a dry furry mouth, ...1. 24, 30C, 00:00:45
Sh, 12 - Driving home I felt odd, as if I was hardly in my body. Feel like my body's working on automatic but I'm not really there. Driving along I kept forgetting whre I was. Now I feel I'm really more "absent" than normal and feel quite afraid of losing my mind or having an accident. I feel my connection with the physical world is very loose, as though my soul was separated from my body. I have thoughts that this is a bit like dying -- not unpleasant. 10, 200C, 13:02:XX
Sh, 20 - Distortioin of reality -- that other places seemed a million times more real than the real world. Everything seemed a long way away. 16, 30C, 04:XX:XX
Sh, 21 - I feel I have moved into a different state of consciousness and there aren't any guiding posts or means of navigation -- a bit like being lost in space. 16, 30C, 06:XX:XX
Sh, 28 - I felt an incredible clarity before and now I feel it may all have been an illusion. I am uncertain, don't know how I am anymore. I don't recognize what is happening. It's as if I have made a step into the unknown. I feel I'm in an unknown area without protection. Fear is the biggest limitation. 16, 30C, 05:XX:XX
Sh, 176 - Feel distant and separated from things and they feel unreal. 16, 30C, 01:XX:XX
Sh, 219 - Things seem ridiculous and amusing, ordinary things like birds. Laughing at them. Everything seemed so absurd or futile. 16, 30C, 02:XX:XX

IRIDIUM. Sh, 22 - I feel whole and connected to everything, yet at the same time I feel unreal, my boundaries don't feel the same. I1
Sh, 25 - Feeling of being on the outside. F9

SULPHUR. He, 3 - ...feels as if crazy; does not know whether she has done what she intended (planned) or whether objects seen are really there, or whether she only imagines them to be, until she has touched them;...

VERATRUM. He, 1 - Is conscious only as in a dream

Under the descriptive category "DISINTEGRATION" -

HALIACEETUS LEUCOCEPHALUS. Sh, 432 - I am deeply in touch with a self-destructive sense inside. The part of me that wants to disintegrate and die. Dis-integrate; the opposite of integral oneness, the opposite direction. I'll have another egg to ground me. 06, 6C, 10:XX:XX
Sh, 676 - The remedy worked very directly on my will. Fragmentation is the denial of will. All separate states under a unified country. 18, 30C, 35:XX:XX

HYDROGENIUM. Sh, 23 - Feel as if I've been somewhere else and coming back into my body is a shock. 16, 30C, 00:XX:XX
Sh, 25 - A hovering numbness hit with a sensation that my mind was being pulled from the top of the head downwards, like internal pressure being pulled down inside of me -- as after a fright. Incredible sensation. 24, 30C, 00:XX:45
Sh, 27 - There is a very fine line at this time between enlightenment and insanity -- a split consciousness. The dark side is horrendous, but the positive side of the proviing has been well worth it. The positive aspects are beautiful. Its a shame we need to come down. I guess the price of going into the heaves is a trip to hell. 16, 30C, XX:XX:XX

VIOLA ODORATA. A1, 10 - He seems able to recognize only half an idea; he puts it in the proper place but cannot hold to i; he makes great effort to grasp (understand) the other half, but at the same moment half of another incomplete idea presses upon him, and so on; thoughts chase one another, but he always has only haf a thought...
He, 7 - Disconnected (separated) thoughts thronged (crowd) one upon the other, he was able to grasp none of them..

Under the descriptive category of "DOUBLE" -

ALUMINA. Ha, 55 - A numb (insensibility) feeling in the head as if his consciousness was outside of his body; when he says anything, he feels as if another person had said it; and when he sees anything, as if another person had seen it, or as if he could transfer himsekf into another, and only then could see. (transmigration)

GERMANIUM. Sh, 130 - While standing felt my spirit step backwards. The kitchen seems smaller and lower down. 04, 6C, 00.

I realized when I got to this point that there are waaayyyy too many examples to put out here. Even at that, it isn't as complete as it could be based on my own experiences and much reading about homeopathy, MHO.

So this is just a few of the descriptive categories and remedies outlined in this book. This is primarily a book for homeopaths to use for reference on a mental/emotional 'theme.' I actually don't think I picked the best examples but I didn't plan on the full extent of what's covered in this book. I've had this book for years yet it still didn't register with me what a volume of related descriptive symptomalogy to DP/DR there was until I got into it.

This is a 'for what it's worth' post. Take it or leave it. I'm just putting it out there to prime some pumps, so to speak. Do what you will with it.


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

Have you taken any of those homeopathic remedies described above for your DP?

Just interested to know the effects of natural alternatives on this condition.

Regards
Jeremy


----------

